# Barnwood for sale



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey all- I'm tearing down one of my barns this weekend and will probably end up with some barn wood in the dumpster. If anyone is in the Rochester area and is interested, shoot me a PM for my address. Bring a couple bucks for what its worth to you.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I bet the folks that build rustic projects would love to have that material.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Tearing it down ??

Dude. That'll buff right out.


----------



## cmaxnavy (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm here in Rochester and would happily help and share in the spoils! I'm at [email protected] and 585-248-5498.
Max


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Hahah Neil.. You kill me. I do have plans to rebuild!

The bank wanted the stone foundation gone too and I told them that wasn't an option. We can rebuild. We have the technology! I'm going to hang on to any sizeable beam that is in good shape, rebuild the frame, add a roof and voila.. temporary shed. Then when I have time, some sliding or barn doors and it will be great, lockable storage for the father in laws boat, snowmobiles, maybe a future GTO rebuild* >_>

*pending wife approval


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Neil was that a Joe dirt reference? "Ya like that,ya like those spinnin tires"

Good luck on the demo dan.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I was thinking John Candy, in "Planes, Trains, and Automobiles" ;-)


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Done and Done:


















You can see a good amount of the wood in the lower level of the barn..

We filled up a 15yd hopper and the 12 yarder there right now is half full.. 5 tons to the dump, another 5+ tons to the burn pile, and another 5+ tons sitting in the barn waiting for people to take it off my hands


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

As a side note, the 2nd floor of the barn was made of 6"-8" wide planks, 1"+ thick and 15-18' long. I milled one of them down and my shop smelled like the inside of a guitar  200 year old spruce


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

I was gonna say, old growth lumber is like a good aged wine, well for my wife, whiskey for me though, beer for my horses, I digress. Old barns in the NE US are at least made of dense old growth yellow pine, and many were built of materials you just can't find much of any more. In parts of Texas, monster barns built of white and red oak. They mixed and matched. You got a real treasure there.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

The joists are definitely yellow pine and I have a couple wide (26"+) YP floor boards already in the barn.. lovely stuff to work with once the nails are out


----------

